# NoeEttica goes of the deep end again and posts claims about a product he has no experience with.



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a Quote from THT it is in their main boating section 

The device is a Total waste !


"I tried. I mean I really tried to reason with them. I have asked and pleaded and begged and they are not going to listen. So, maybe this will help because I think when this info gets out, they will lose a ton of sales, which I don't want to happen but I do want a change made.

A GPS Tracking Device is purchased and installed with the intent to track down your stolen boat. It isn't going to prevent it but hopefully you can find the boat before it gets stripped or leaves the country.

That isn't going to happen with the Spot HUG. No disrespect to LEO's but who cares the most about recovering your stolen boat quickly? It isn't any LEO. The only person who cares about recovering your boat is you. And Spot HUG IS NOT GOING TO GIVE YOU THE INFORMATION TO FIND YOUR PROPERTY.

So here is the secret about Spot HUG. If your boat is moved without your authorization, you will be notified...ONCE. After they tell you the boat has alerted a UM(unauthorized movement), you will will be notified but THEY WILL NOT CONTINUE TO TELL YOU WHERE THE BOAT IS. So after it is stolen, they will only tell the police. They made a social decision that you, the owner, should not be involved in finding your property. It is left solely up to the police.

I argued with them that as far as I am concerned, I paid for a TRACKING device...not a one time notification device. They refuse to budge. They do have the ability to track it and let you know where it is but will not give you that information. Their policy, their decision but I felt that potential customers should know about this before purchase. I did not know or I wouldn't have gotten it. I think this is idiotic but cannot get to anyone at Spot who has the authority to make this decision. I have told them multiple times over the phone and in writing that this is a big problem without a response.

So there it is. Let the market decide if this is a good decision or bad. "


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

Seriously Dave, more crap like this?



> So there it is. Let the market decide if this is a good decision or bad


I absolutely agree with there policy! it's the same one Lojack, onstar, and most of the others use. How much of a dumbass do you have to be to track down and confront a criminal on his own turf? Sorry but I don't care how much you love your property, or how upset you are that it got stolen, if you go looking for trouble you will find it. Then you most likely aren't coming home with your boat anyway, and maybe without your life.
Plus there are enough loopholes in our legal system that if you did find the guy and recover the property they most likely will never be charged......interfering with an investigation.....witnessed acts....possession.....blah blah blah


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

It is my property and it should be my choice. Even if I want to call 911 I can not give real time info to the cops to get my boat, catch the thieving bastards. By the time LEO's are working the case the boat and the thieves are gone.

Thanks for the info, at least now I can make an informed choice.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*



> It is my property and it should be my choice.


Sure, why not go out buy a gun and get yourself some old fashioned street justice for any injustice you feel has happened to you? The reason they have these rules and SOP's is to keep people from getting hurt, sueing the companies for promoting dangerous situations, and to keep geniuses who think they can do a better job then the cops from winding up in jail themselves for interfering with an investigation. 
In my line of work it's easy to see there are too many "tough guys" in the world, and very few wise ones IMO.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

PS, has anyone here besides me had a vehicle (car or boat)stolen with one of these devices installed?

Also they are easily jammed, the reason they probably have not recovered his boat is because they can't get a proper fix on it. These devices are NOT a substitute for proper insurance! And honestly even though I've had them, and had a recovery the damage done still gonna cost you, better a total loss to me.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

FC, your holier than thou and demeaning attitude is tiresome. As if I need you to explain to me why they do not give you the info, I find it rather insulting. 

Just because you had an uninsured boat damaged does not mean the rest of us are running around with no insurance.

Neither the OP or I said anything thing about confronting anyone. You mistaking assumed that is what was meant. 

Back on topic, it is not interfering with an investigation if you see a crime committed and follow the perps and call the police and tell them where they are. I see this as no different. 

In fact if it has not been reported to LEO then there is no investigation to interfere with. 

If this product does not allow for me to choose to do this then to me it is worthless. Also, your experiences prove this.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

Jim that's not the first time I've heard that, and it won't be the last. Like I've told everyone else who gets pissy at a response, if you don't want to hear opinions or information, then why are you on an internet forum? You may not like my opinion on this, but it's based on actual experience with a similar device, my experience with law enforcement, and my current position where we deal with tons of stripped and abandoned vehicles.

My last boat being uninsured has nothing to do with what I said, and, in fact, I can tell you that most of the guys on this forum do not have insurance because there rigs are older, smaller, less expensive, or uninsurable. Before the economy took a dump less then 1/3 of all registered boat owners carried insurance of any kind, last statistic I saw it was down below 20%, but that was a year ago.

No you or the original poster didn't said anything about confrontation, you questioned the policy of not being told directly where your boat is. The reason is because of past confrontations when these devices first became popular in the early 90's. I don't know how to make that any clearer, and I'm pretty sure it is part of the regulations these companies need to follow in order to get FCC liscensing for theft recovery.

On another note, most of these companies automatically report the theft for you. They have direct contact with local agencies, if you call and ask where your boat is, or if they contact you and you say you didn't move it, they send a messege with last known location and you vehicle is now considered under suspicion of theft. 

As far as my personal experience goes, we got the vehicle back, but still had to pay the deductable and have a door, window, windshield and steering column replaced. We got the car back in less then 6 hours from the time it was moved, no one was arrested, no one was found. My point is I am agreeing with you in part that these devices are pretty much useless, and they are really useless on boats cause most are stripped of all the goodies within an hour. Also if they pull the vehicle into anything with an overhang, and most do these days, the signal is blocked in most cases anyway.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

Guys, 

I understand being pissed when your stuff gets stolen, but calm down and think about it logically. I just got a battery stolen from my truck 2 days ago. If I knew where it was, I'd try to go get it. I am also an idiot. 

In a perfect world, they could tell you where your stuff was because in a perfect world you would stay at home out of the cops' way. However, it is not a perfect world. The tracking companies cannot risk some lugnut grabbing a pistol and heading over to get his stuff back. That is how bad stuff happens. At best, the case gets ruined and the dirtbags walk. At worst, the lugnut gets hurt. It is frustrating to be in the dark, but it keeps amateurs from confronting bad guys. If you think you're not an amateur, you are wrong. It is better to lose the boat entirely than get shot because you think you are in any way qualified to play Dirty Harry. 

Even if you are a professional door kicker with hours of trigger time each week, what happens if you are given an address that is one digit off or you write the address down improperly? I do it all the time when I am calm, much less worked up. Think of the liability issues of the tracking companies if you barge into the wrong place while pissed off and carrying a gun. 

Get pissed, gnash your teeth, wail, cuss, whatever, but none of the tracking companies will ever risk giving the owner specifics. If you can't accept that, don't buy the product. 

Nate


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

what he said! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

I agree... just wanted to point out that imho the device is a waste ...

It's just that an opinion I do not expect everyone to agree ...


People steal my boat all the time ... I have not shot anyone over it ... LOL


Get pissed, gnash your teeth, wail, cuss, whatever, but none of the tracking companies will ever risk giving the owner specifics. If you can't accept that, don't buy the product.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

Hey Dave-
Why not try a headline such as "Pertinent information on SPOT HUG" "An actual owner of SPOT HUG give his perspective"

To say that the product is garbage is blasphemous at best. You continue to condemn products and YOU have ZERO personal experience with them. PLEASE STOP!

On the other hand, you are fully entitled to beat the crap out of the pelican case that you used and did not work as advertised/expected. Bash away but don't bash products unless YOU have the first hand experience.

Thank you.


Nate- VERY WELL SAID - I just want to add to your statement; think of the liability issues the tracking companies have if you show up at the correct address.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*

You have a point I'd modify the header but the modify tab option has expired if Jan wants to open the tab I'll change it ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fixed it for you Dave.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, funny and accurate!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a lot of experience with a POS GMC 2500 HD got it new GM Can't and won't fix it I never posted that because I figured it would not last 10 seconds

I have a Long list of defective or misleading products that could be reported ....

the SPOT is simply misleading I am close to a couple of people that had to return them ...

They now have REAL tracking systems ...

I am very skilled at fox hunting a very satisfying endeavor ;-)


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dave, you are truly very high on the entertainment value list.


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: SPOT HUG Garbage ! Here's why*



> Seriously Dave, more crap like this?





> Like I've told everyone else who gets pissy at a response, if you don't want to hear opinions or information, then why are you on an internet forum?


That sounds a little contradicting if you ask me.  Even though what he said about the product might have been very one sided, at least he opened a reasonable avenue for debate about a product that many of us might find useful or on the other side many of us may have been mislead to believe that it would show a real time location of your boat like the SPOT locator does.  From the beginning of this thread to where its at know my perspective changed from thinking its dumb that they don't give you the location so you can go kill the bastards to understanding why they wouldn't because they don't want to have their name on your dockett. Not picking sides here just trying to be objective.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My begining comment about posting crap like this was not in reference to the actual advisory, it was in reference to the rediculously alarming way he posts his titles and comments with recless abandon. Jan already fixed the title to reflect that quote. If he simply posted it and titled it like "Something to consider....." or "did you know......," then it would have started a reasonable discussion with similar results.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I asked that I be given just that a chance to revise the header as I have done in the past 

I am licensed by the FCC at levels that very few are these days ...

the actions of a few have proved a level of corruption I simply provide information . Information is power 
Suppressing freedom to share ... is corruption 

Endorsing defective products and services is corruption ...


anyone that takes a dime from a manufacturer or is allowed to play with products for free can not give an un biased review ... ...




> My begining comment about posting crap like this was not in reference to the actual advisory, it was in reference to the rediculously alarming way he posts his titles and comments with recless abandon. Jan already fixed the title to reflect that quote. If he simply posted it and titled it like "Something to consider....." or "did you know......," then it would have started a reasonable discussion with similar results.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> anyone that takes a dime from a manufacturer or is allowed to play with products for free can not give an un biased review


Well said


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Run any scams lately?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope just Un-Locked my Cell phone So I can use it with the Carrier of my Choosing 


I am really surprised Computer manufacturers Don't lock them so you can't use the operating system of choice !


of course RIAA and MPAA Do not want you to use content on the device of your choosing !!!


with * EFF.ORG * there is a faint glimmer of hope


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

How about notifying you of what agency was called so u can stay on top of them and that u will prosecute etc...


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I seriously just read this for the smart ass comments, got a good LOL


----------

